# Help!! First time cooking interview, how to prepare?



## bertknee33

Hi I am a really strong line cook I'm looking to move into fine dining I finally got a second interview with this great restaurant in my town the manager told me to come in and cook for him to show him what I got I'm really excited and nervous because this is the first time I've ever been asked to cook and show my skills before being hired I know what to wear and somewhat of what to expect but I worry about cooking in a new place on the spot and he told me I will be given a basket of ingredients and I need to make something with that so if anyone has any advice or tips please help a girl out I want to nail this interview and get out of grunt restaurants and advance my career any information from experienced chefs would be greatly appreciated thank you


----------



## jimyra

Welcome to Cheftalk.  Relax you will do fine.  Take your knife kit.  Be yourself create something you are familiar with.  Smile and show some confidence even if your nervous.  Good Luck!


----------



## chefwriter

Remember KISS. Keep it simple, stupid.  They won't be looking for you to create the next world class mind blowing dish. They just want to see that you actually know how to prepare food, use a knife, work clean, understand basic cooking processes and the like. 

Like Jimyra said, create what you are familiar with. 

The only suggestion I can make is that if the basket includes something you are not familiar with, recognize what you do know about it. 

Is it a fish? Treat it like other fish. Is it a root vegetable? Treat it like other root vegetables. I wouldn't be afraid to ask either. No one has seen everything. 

Taste and adjust seasoning as you go. Make sure that whatever you make, tastes good. 

Oh, and don't forget to wash your hands in the beginning, middle and end. Treat everyone with the utmost respect. Attitude towards coworkers will be noted. Use Please and Thank you liberally.


----------



## cheflayne

chefwriter said:


> ... work clean.. Attitude towards coworkers will be noted.


ditto, plus pretty much everything else Jimyra and chefwriter said.

Resist the urge to put one last thing on the plate. I have seen countless people shoot themselves in the foot with last minute touches. Simple but well rounded. Remember sweet, sour, saltiness, texture. Work with a small footprint and clean as you go. Be organized and efficient. No multiple trips. No empty handed trips. Multitask. Breath. This too shall pass. Keep an eye on the clock, but remember time accelerates in your mind. What seems like 5 minutes or an eternity is probably 15 seconds. Breath.


----------

